# MALESTAR GENERAL DE LA POBLACIÓN URBANA EN EL PERÚ



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

MALESTAR GENERAL DE LA POBLACIÓN URBANA EN EL PERÚ

Recordando un poco los años pasados, sobre los diferentes problemas que a tenido nuestro país, el cansancio, asqueo y desesperación de la gente por la política; este malestar general que se vive en el país durante muchos años en gran medida es causada por el desorden y caos que se viven en las principales ciudades del país, teniendo en cuenta que más del 70% de los peruanos vivimos en zonas urbanas; la falta de limpieza en las calles, las combis horrendas, los taxis de diferentes colores, las mototaxis, los letreros en las calles, los asentamientos humanos, la falta de autopistas, etc; 



















a influído no en un modo directo , diría quizás en una forma inconsciente dentro de la población para pensar o sentir un descontento generalizado por los políticos y sus políticas. Doy un ejemplo simple para comprobarlo ; cualquiera no puede almorzar tranquilo o estudiar bien si la sala de tu casa es un desorden, el piso sucio los muebles llenos de residuos de comida, los almohadones tirados en el suelo, etc. El caos del transporte masivo que se vive en Lima es un ejemplo fiel del desorden y está en el subconsciente de la población a la hora de calificar a nuestra ciudad y al país. “Si la sala de tu casa está limpia y ordenada eres ordenado”; pensarán que es una frase obtusa, cuadrada. A lo que me refiero es que la gente se a sentido abandonada y decepcionada por los políticos en parte porque no han visto ni sentido un orden en su entorno urbano cercano, un desorden en el que se ha vivido durante años a pesar de haber mejorado bastante en especial en Lima.

Basta darse un paseo por la Panamericana norte en Puente Piedra un día lunes a las 7 de la mañana , las combis y micros repletos de personas, la gente colgada de las puertas yendo a sus trabajos en el centro de la ciudad, si usted le pregunta a alguna de esas personas si se siente abandonado por el estado peruano, lo más seguro que te conteste en un SÍ rotundo; increíble que dentro de la capital un ciudadano y millones de ellos nos sentamos así. Y no sólo en esa avenida, hasta en el mismo centro, la Av. Abancay, gran ejemplo del CAOS del transporte público, así en gran parte de las avenidas de la ciudad. La dilación , falta de visión, de continuación de políticas anteriores que con la llegada de un nuevo gobierno nacional o municipal eran cambiadas o archivadas por venganza política a llevado al estado de caos total del transporte masivo en Lima y las demás ciudades del Perú. El manoseado tema tren eléctrico o metro es el principal ejemplo de ello, realmente es una 





















vergüenza que en una ciudad de más de 7 millones de habitantes no aya un sistema de metro y que aya un día que se celebre el aniversario de la autoridad autónoma del tren eléctrico, se cumplió 20 años, realmente da asco que en 20 años no se aya hecho nada por recuperar esta importante obra y ya explicada en otros threads. Así se vienen los otros temas enumerados al principio. El malestar de la gente hacia los políticos no es por las oposiciones o aceptación al TLC con EEUU o a las políticas arancelarias que quizás el ciudadano de a pie no entiende, es algo más cercano a ellos , a su realidad ,a su día a día. A pesar de lo expuesto anteriormente, es notable el desarrollo que Lima a tenido en los últimos años y la pronta mejora del transporte urbano, pero el sentimiento general del limeño y del peruano urbano hoy en día es el abandono del transporte, la falta del ansiado, lejano y utópico metro que ningún político se atreve a mencionar y al transporte urbano en general. Se vienen las elecciones municipales y los limeños esperamos una decisión frontal del futuro alcalde junto al gobierno central para enfrentar ese problema que nos aqueja a diario, ello depende de nosotros.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

realMENTE DEBERIAN HACER ALGO LOS NUEVOS POLITICOS ya todos estamos hartos de que en el peru no allá un nuevo sentido de viajar en bus NISIQUIERA EXISTEN BUSSES la mayoria son combis apestantes y coaster QUE SON LA MISMA WADA QUE NO SON PARA EL TRANSPORTE PUBLICO OJALA EL O LA PRESIDENTE TENGA EN SU PLAN DE GOBIERNO EL TRANSPORTE PUBLICO bueno..................... el alcalde luis castañeda losio ha echo mucho durante este tiempo pero tambien HAY ALGO CIERTO EN TODO ESTO............ algo que parece que los peruanos no entendemos............ Y QUE LO DIJO JOHN F. KENNEDY........................................................................

NO ESPERES QUE PUEDA HACER TU PAIS POR TI, SI NO QUE PUEDES HACER TU POR TU PAIS.

SEÑORES CAMBIEMOS ESTO DE UNA VEZ POR TODAS, en la calle hay basura por que parece que a nosotros nos gusta vivir asi. orinan en la calle, delicuencia, asaltos, violaciones, ESTO SIGUE Y SIGUE CRECIENDO CADA VEZ MAS, ACASO LOS POLITICOS NO VEN ESTO COMO un delito?????? , EN EL PERU NO HAY PENA PARA EL QUE ROBA A UN TURISTA, COMO CREEN? QUE VAMOS A CRECER EN TURISMO, SI NOSIQUIERA PROTEGEMOS AL TURISTA?????, SE LLEVAN UNA MALA IMPRESION DE NUESTRO PAÍS, en cuba los asaltantes que roban a un turista sea lo que sea, va a la carcel por 12 años SEÑORES quien se atreve hacerlo? POR QUE LOS CONGRESISTAS NO PIENSAN EN ESO EN VEZ DE LLEVARSE TODO AL BOLSILLO, bueno espero opiniones de ustedes, y disculpen que me alla ido por la tangente pero TAMBIEN tiene que ver esto con lo mencionado por MARVEY 21......................... saludos


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

lo que me jode es que no hay un control contra lo informal, y sin embargo hay una tira de papeleos para poder realizar obras importantes como lo del tren electrico y otros que toma más tiempo haciendo trámites que construyendo las obras


----------

